# BMW 640i GC reliability questions



## durbyoliv92 (Feb 24, 2021)

Okay, so i've been looking for a 6GC for a while (pretty much ever since used ones started hitting the market), i love the car, I don't want a V8 so i opted for the 640, and I finally found one, a 2013 (built 4/2012), 1 owner, with <30k miles on it and immaculate service records, the price is also perfect (to me), even though it will be the most expensive car I've ever bought and this is probably largely an impulse buy, this will also be my first BMW, but not the first in my family. People in my family have owned a few BMW's but I never really got a good idea for cost and reliability of those cars (last gen B7, first gen X5 and Z4, a couple 5's and an E9x M3)
What I wanna know is, what should I be expecting in maintenance costs, what things are just gonna go out on it, how reliable is the engine/transmission gonna be, is there anything I should replace ASAP or see if I can get replaced before buying? Things I should be looking for? I'm already planning on buying a warranty, but I just wanna get a headstart on this stuff and start planning and saving up for this stuff. TBH I'm not even sure what questions I should be asking and I've bought cars before.
I've heard good things about the N55 engine other than the water pump going out around 80k miles.


----------



## zeno73 (10 mo ago)

To be honest, I wouldn't worry about preventative maintenance if I were buying a car with less than 50k miles.

To be safe, I would get a pre-purchase inspection at a BMW dealer. Then take the car to your local dealer and simply inquire about it. I understand that dealers are generally disliked, but in certain situations, I have only had positive experiences with them.

Router-address.com - IP and Router, Modem Login Details

https://whatmyagenow.com/


----------

